# NANJING | China Railway G19 Plot | 147m | 482ft | 33 fl | 95m | 312ft | 23 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Located in Jiangbei New Area





__





NO.新区2021G19地块房地产开发项目规划设计方案批前公示






njna.nanjing.gov.cn












重磅！江北核中核纯新盘户型图疑曝光！毛坯限价3.8万/㎡！_调整_项目_地块


昨天，南京江北新区官网发布，NO.新区2021G19地块房地产开发项目规划许可变更批前公示，该地块即江北 核中核中铁G19地块，项目已经开工建设， 目前正在组建销售团队，预计很快上市，住宅毛坯限价3.8万/㎡…




www.sohu.com


----------

